# Derren Brown to Predict Lottery



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

So it's just over an hour to go until Derren Browns supposedly predicts the UK National Lottery Numbers. The show is going to be played live at 10:35pm on Channel 4, at the same time as the Live Lottery Results. It's the first in series called "The Events".

I've read a number of peoples views about it today, just wondering what anyone on here thinks about it?

I'm really hoping it's not going to be a generic "let's check my prediction in a sealed envelope" style trick, I've come to expect much more of Derren Brown 

I'd like to here other peoples thoughts/views on it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm gonna guess that he'll get... one number wrong.


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2009)

If he does it successfully, I'll punch myself in the head until I die.
If he fails, I'll still think no less of the genius that he is.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey can I have all of your cubes if Derren guesses all the numbers correctly?


----------



## Escher (Sep 9, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hey can I have all of your cubes if Derren guesses all the numbers correctly?



Yes, but I've no idea why you'd want them, they're all poo.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

Then I wonder what happens when you go to the toilet


----------



## Logan (Sep 9, 2009)

Escher said:


> If he does it successfully, I'll punch myself in the head until I die.
> If he fails, I'll still think no less of the genius that he is.



RIP Escher 





Just wanted to be the first.
In case he gets it right.


P.S. I'm in the U.S. so keep me posted.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

Just to throw something out there, which is what I'm thinking might be the case tonight.

Derren brown supposedly places a card or "something" down on the table before each number is drawn as it happens live. He places any card, or a "blank" card down for the first number. For his supposed second number prediction he could then place down a card with the first number. Next he would place down a card which was in fact the second number, and so on...
He could then gather all of them and either admit to only getting 5, or use sleight of hand to swap out the blank card for the 6th number.


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh my...I hadn't heard about this. I don't see how he can pull it off, but he's a really sneaky guy...this should be oodles of fun!


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

I also just heard he's been working on these "tricks" for the past 4 years. Now I'm really expecting something great...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if you have seen the adverts that have been in cinemas or on tv where he's walking around.. if not:






If you look, on the lamp post at the beginning on the left hand side has numbers on it. Numbers that are also incidentally lottery numbers. I am certain it will have something to do with this - whether for the lottery this evening or not, it will have something to do with it. Everyone has been going crazy in the comments about these numbers, so even if they were the numbers, nobody would win that much as the winnings would be SO split. I don't think it's any coincidence that it's kind of hard to read these numbers either. I therefore, being the gullible sod that I am, insisted that we buy an additional lottery ticket with those numbers for this evening. If i win a substantial amount I will do something nice for the cubers


----------



## shelley (Sep 9, 2009)

Heh. Does this show he's doing pay more than winning the lottery?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Heh. Does this show he's doing pay more than winning the lottery?



Well, one thing's for sure, everyone is going to be watching his channel tonight rather than the lottery on BBC!


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Heh. Does this show he's doing pay more than winning the lottery?
> ...




I don't suppose there's a broadcast I can find on the Internet? We don't get much live British television over here across the pond.


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2009)

Derren Brown +1 always!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

teller said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



http://tvcatchup.com/

This site is pretty good (thanks Adam), but you need to get an English IP or something... don't ask me how to do that 

The lottery is shown on BBC2 at 10.35-45pm GMT and Derren is at the same time on Channel 4.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Thanks!
I'll be watching.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh and for anybody at all that might be interested... These are our numbers  Call me if I win?

A 03 06 16 20 27 32 
B 02 06 10 22 25 47 
C 01 03 16 45 48 49


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

Edit: too late, you posted the numbers now haha

Interesting to see what will happen, I hope you're right Charlie =P


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll be watching this, I love Derren Brown. I hope he gets it right


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Edit: too late, you posted the numbers now haha
> 
> Interesting to see what will happen, I hope you're right Charlie =P



Haha, obviously I do too. I will happily donate to the speedsolving site when I get my millions. 

Hopefully it's completely wrong and one of the random lines of numbers I picked will win instead 

Actually, the other week I thought I'd got 5 numbers. Turns out it was the previous week's numbers I'd found online :fp


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

I definately think it's going to be a pretty In-depth trick. It's a lot of hype for him to just say something like "Oh there was a time delay" or " I switched an envelope after for the right numbers". 

Post after on your thoughts people


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

Just for fun, I'm gonna guess: 4, 17, 19, 27, 44, 48 (just random numbers from 1 to 49)


----------



## Edam (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope it's not based on a time delay - assuming people won't have 2 tv's running side by side to compare. From the looks of things he's going to be using his friday show to explain how it was done? 

Did anyone see the footage of him flipping a coin and getting 10 heads in a row? and in the explination it turned out that he'd spend about 14 hours flipping a coin untill it happened to come up heads 10 times in a row? that's commitment. 

I really like his stuff, I missed out on seeing him in wolverhampton earlier in the year


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

OMG! He got all six numbers!


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy anagram of this...

Well, I don't know what to believe at the moment, so I'll just have to watch on Friday


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

WHAT THE DUCK


----------



## Edam (Sep 9, 2009)

If he actually explains it on friday, the saturday night draw is going to have a stupid amount of people playing it.


----------



## Asheboy (Sep 9, 2009)

Hes goooooood. It was pretty damn goood. Well done Derren!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, I certainly will not be going out this Friday. I am going to watch this. I'm not a millionaire  Boo.


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

What happened? Did he just recite them or...nothing fancy?


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm amazed once again. 

I flicked over to BBC and it was definately live.

I wonder if he put a ticket on?


----------



## Edam (Sep 9, 2009)

he had his own set of lottery balls set up on stand facing away from the camera which was kept in shot all the time. the draw was shown live on a tv also in shot. he noted down the numbers on a piece of card. turned the tv off, went over to his balls and turned them round to show that they matched.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

teller said:


> What happened? Did he just recite them or...nothing fancy?



He had a tv with the lottery on next to him, then wrote out the numbers onto a piece of card. He held them up behind some numbers that he had arranged before that never left the shot. I am seriously seriously finding it hard to work out how he did that. Even with the Derren Brown behaviour taken into consideration, like the horse racing thing.... or the 10p thing.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I'm amazed once again.
> 
> I flicked over to BBC and it was definately live.
> 
> I wonder if he put a ticket on?



To quote Derren's Twitter: C4 still won't let me buy a ticket. Everyone put poo on their doorstep please.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay. What? How is that even possible? OMG I can't believe he got all of them. I need to know how that was done !


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

I wonder how many brits were flipping back and forth between channels a few minutes ago hehe...


----------



## Bomber (Sep 9, 2009)

teller said:


> I wonder how many brits were flipping back and forth between channels a few minutes ago hehe...



I wasn't! I just watched the Channel 4 broadcast!


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 9, 2009)

Lol. I bet ratings are at an all time high. I guess this will make up for the failure of this years Big Brother...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2009)

teller said:


> I wonder how many brits were flipping back and forth between channels a few minutes ago hehe...



Lol, we did, and because our TV is kind of slow to react we almost missed it.... :fp (sorry, second FP in the same thread)


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 9, 2009)

All I can guess is that there's some kind of thing on the balls, like a screen or something, that allows the numbers to be switched remotely.


----------



## Asheboy (Sep 9, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> All I can guess is that there's some kind of thing on the balls, like a screen or something, that allows the numbers to be switched remotely.



I considered the same thing. It's the only thing I could think of...


----------



## teller (Sep 9, 2009)

Ha! Friday it is, then.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Heh. Does this show he's doing pay more than winning the lottery?



+1

I'm not even going to read any of the other responses.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 9, 2009)

its a load of rubbish if you could predict lottery numbers then whats the point in the lottery


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2009)

I think maybe he should have announced a number just before each ball and then write the number which he just announced. Afterwards he should have rearranged the numbers he guessed in numerical order starting from the lowest, ending with the highest. Then people would definitely believe that it's real


----------



## Logan (Sep 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > If he does it successfully, I'll punch myself in the head until I die.
> ...



Again R.I.P Escher


----------



## KevinK (Sep 10, 2009)

Here is a higher quality version of the video. I highly doubt that what he says he did is what he actually did. I know that Derren Brown is much better than me at sleight of hand, and I can flip a normal coin and control my result. Derren probably didn't spend all day flipping a coin. The method that Derren explains this Friday will probably only work if you have a high budget television show.


----------



## Escher (Sep 10, 2009)

Logan said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



I would say thanks, but it wasn't a particularly peaceful way to go (lots of bouts of unconsciousness and bleeding), and I'm not actually alive right now to read this.
Maybe I'll be the first zombie to compete in the history of the WCA? Perhaps we should change my nationality to 'Undead'.

On another note; Derren Brown is God.


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 10, 2009)

In case I forget to check..someone please do update this thread on Friday with the video of how he does it...I have absolutely no idea.

@PatrickJameson: If that's how he did it it would really bring a lot of 'booo's from the public..he'd be greatly humiliated so I don't think he'd risk it


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm amazed once again.
> ...



Gutted. But I wouldn't let him buy a ticket either. 



teller said:


> I wonder how many brits were flipping back and forth between channels a few minutes ago hehe...







KevinK said:


> Here is a higher quality version of the video. I highly doubt that what he says he did is what he actually did. I know that Derren Brown is much better than me at sleight of hand, and I can flip a normal coin and control my result. *Derren probably didn't spend all day flipping a coin*. The method that Derren explains this Friday will probably only work if you have a high budget television show.



I saw the video when he did it, and he shows video clips of throughout the day, he had to do his opening statement loads of times.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2009)

KevinK - He actually DID do that, he made a show all about it. I doubt this will be dissimilar to how he has achieved the result last night. Oh and whoever said it, the reason he couldn't announce the ball before it was called is because Camelot (responsible for our National Lottery) legally has to be the first to announce the results. Although, this seems to be a small detail, which certainly works to Derren's Advantage.

There was another fantastic show that Derren did in which he got a woman every week to put money on a racing horse. He would tell her who to bet for and would insist she put as much money as she could. Every week the races got bigger and the bets got higher, then on the final show she won a lot of money. What was interesting, is that he then revealed that he'd actually been following dozens of people and only showed us the ones that won the money. I hope that made sense. Anyway, on the last show, after having shown us that, he met the woman that had won every time so far, and predicted the horse then went and put her large stash of money onto that horse winning. He came back to her at the side of the stadium and told her that he'd put it on Horse C and then Horse C lost. Then, the sly man that he is, took out the betting slip from his coat and said "actually, I knew that would happen, I put it on Horse B - you won." Something like this could have happened? As he says it's taken him all year to come up with this, maybe he's been filming outcomes for a whole year! I don't think we'll be disappointed when we know mind you, he never fails to amaze.

On the same topic, somebody actually sent me a message today specifically asking about Derren. "Hi, you know how to solve cubes and puzzles and that, how the hell did Derren Brown do that trick?". Yeah, obviously I know because I can solve a cube?!!

Another Derren thought - wouldn't he just be the WORST boyfriend ever. He would just know everything you were doing all the time. Hell, if you met him in a club and didn't want to give him your number, he'd just know it anyway... creepy. He went to the same university as me actually, good job that never happened.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Oh and whoever said it, the reason he couldn't announce the ball before it was called is because Camelot (responsible for our National Lottery) legally has to be the first to announce the results. Although, this seems to be a small detail, which certainly works to Derren's Advantage.



No, that's just a misdirection he's feeding you. There's no reason he couldn't announce some random set of numbers that just happen to be the list announced later. He could also do things like not announce the numbers, but announce the number of times digits will appear. He could even encrypt a text file with the numbers in there and release the file, and then release the key after the numbers were announced.

The reason he doesn't do this, is because he doesn't know the numbers in advance.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2009)

Bryan said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and whoever said it, the reason he couldn't announce the ball before it was called is because Camelot (responsible for our National Lottery) legally has to be the first to announce the results. Although, this *seems to be a small detail, which certainly works to Derren's Advantage.*
> ...



What I was trying to imply  Although I doubt that is the whole basis of his trick, it would be too simple.


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2009)

Bryan said:


> The reason he doesn't do this, is because he doesn't know the numbers in advance.



Oh, what? Really? How dissapointing!

More to the point; we know he can't predict the lottery, as some of you have cunningly pointed out. What's interesting is to figure out the trick


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2009)

Jason said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > The reason he doesn't do this, is because he doesn't know the numbers in advance.
> ...



I am dying to know. I have cancelled all plans for tomorrow 9pm  And no, that's not why I'm not going to the Brussels Open anymore!


----------



## joey (Sep 10, 2009)

It is tempting to cancel going to brussels


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2009)

joey said:


> It is tempting to cancel going to brussels



Meh, I'll just take one for the team and text you. That sound okay?


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, so I've been thinking about it a bit today. My family who watched it with me have come up with a "Digital Ball" theory. However, Anyone in the world could have come up with this and it takes no skill, let alone a years hard work. 

There's no way I'm going to accept he used digital balls for this trick. Its obvious he didn't know what would come up, but there's got to be much more to the trick than a gimmick. The rules of Camelot will definately play a big part in the trick I think, but how? Hmmm

Oh Btw, was anyone else wondering what the hell that Machine thing was in the background? Probably nothing but I can't help but be curious.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Okay, so I've been thinking about it a bit today. My family who watched it with me have come up with a "Digital Ball" theory. However, Anyone in the world could have come up with this and it takes no skill, let alone a years hard work.
> 
> There's no way I'm going to accept he used digital balls for this trick. Its obvious he didn't know what would come up, but there's got to be much more to the trick than a gimmick. The rules of Camelot will definately play a big part in the trick I think, but how? Hmmm




No way it's the digital balls. I will be SO disappointed if it is. It's so not him. I have faith in you Derren!


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeh I agree, that would be dumb

Here is a link to an article about it released from the lottery official site. Some intesting thoughts but nothing which really leads us closer to a definate answer until tommorrow.
http://www.lottery.co.uk/news/derren-brown-lottery-results.asp


----------



## Toad (Sep 10, 2009)

Dunno how he does it but just thinking of things I did notice.

Biggest thing is while the balls are announced he doesn't like react but looks like he's talking to someone through a wire in his hand... rather strange reaction tbh.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeh I though his reaction was strange. But what you have to remember is he knows he isn't really doing it. A reaction would simply be acting.


----------



## Toad (Sep 10, 2009)

Me and a mate are pretty sure we've worked it out... Here goes:

1. It is obvious that he doesn't know what the numbers are before hand.

2. It is strange that he doesn't write down the numbers as they come up but instead waits for them all to finish and wastes quite a bit of time doing this.

3. The camera shakes around an awful lot and if you watch other channel 4 shows with their sophisticated mobile tripods it's easy to keep it more steady than this. These motions of the camera while he's doing it all are very slight the whole time and could very easily be done digitally.

Therefore... We reckon that it's like a split screen so the left half of the screen is solid (or looping a few seconds) while what actually happens is there is somebody there putting the balls onto the stand while he is voicing what balls to get to somebody else back stage. Then when he goes over the split screen thing is switched off and the camera is then controlled once more by a person zooming it in.

Bit weird why he introduces the fact there is two cameras at the start but only shows the shot from one of them during the trick...?

But yeh... any thoughts?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 10, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Me and a mate are pretty sure we've worked it out... Here goes:
> 
> 1. It is obvious that he doesn't know what the numbers are before hand.
> 
> ...



Okay...

Well, I like that theory except there are two problems.

1. That is not Derren at all, and almost anybody could do that.

2. If he had been writing the numbers out as they came out, he would need to know the order. Having said this, as the balls were whirring around, he could have written on a long strip of card his prediction very quickly, then just flipped it over.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 10, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Okay...
> 
> Well, I like that theory except there are two problems.
> 
> 1. That is not Derren at all, and almost anybody could do that.


Well at the end he does say he will be explaining how he does it and how we can do it too.


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, but he's done that before where he's explained bits and then left other bits unanswered, raising more questions (a good example is "The System"). I reckon he'll explain some stuff but basically tease us.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 10, 2009)

All of the theories I can possibly think of and have read just simply don't do it for me. He DIDN'T know the numbers beforehand, and thats the fact. Its also a fact that he only announced his prediction AFTER the numbers. However, none of the theories require Derren to do anything at all. Digital Balls/Projection Balls/Lasered Numbers, Split Screens. Anyone can do these things and I simply don't think this can be it. It takes minutes to plan these things, not a year.

Has anyone ever thought that maybe he is going to lie on friday? Perhaps he will feed us a false story about some so called predictions from statistics and such, but in reality he DID use some sort of gimmick? I'm starting to think that maybe what he says on friday will either not be the full picture like MTG said, or completely untruthful. =/


----------



## brunson (Sep 11, 2009)

I think he can really see the future.
Either that or it was a trick


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 11, 2009)

brunson said:


> I think he can really see the future.
> Either that or it was a trick



I'd sooner accept the "digital balls" theory


----------



## Edam (Sep 11, 2009)

the most plausible explanation i've heard is that the footage is split screened. and an assistant puts the right balls in behind the 'fake' image. then the images are digitally knitted together again just before derren walks to that side of the room. I think that's how I'd do it.

But still, it doesn't quite seem his style. I'm hoping he gives a different story tonight (even if it's just a lot of smoke and he actually did it with digital camera trickery lol)


----------



## teller (Sep 11, 2009)

What if he filmed every possible outcome, and then put a greenscreen over the TV so that the live news broadcast appeared inside the previously recorded video, overlaid onto the TV?

There are a ridiculous number of lottery number combinations, but he sorted them, so order is disregarded, shrinking the number combinations down considerably, although my intuition says it's still in the millions...perhaps didn't shoot them all and would have been happy to get 5 of 6 correct...

And as the numbers are being announced, he stands very still...perhaps the video is switched at that moment. You would think it would be very difficult to stand in the exact spot, though, without it being noticeable.

I don't know! GAAAAHHH!!!


----------



## brunson (Sep 11, 2009)

teller said:


> There are a ridiculous number of lottery number combinations, but he sorted them, so order is disregarded, shrinking the number combinations down considerably, although my intuition says it's still in the millions...
> I don't know! GAAAAHHH!!!


C(49,6)=13,666,002


----------



## LarsN (Sep 11, 2009)

Two danish magicians did the same thing to day. They went on a show today and placed 7 numbered balls in a safe. The numbers were not revealed to the audience, but simply placed in the safe. The lottery is to be drawn tomorrow, and on the next show this monday the safe will be opened and the numbers revealed. The safe can be seen on a live webcam until it is opened. supposedly only the lottery people have the key for the safe.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 11, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > Me and a mate are pretty sure we've worked it out... Here goes:
> ...





Edam said:


> the most plausible explanation i've heard is that the footage is split screened. and an assistant puts the right balls in behind the 'fake' image. then the images are digitally knitted together again just before derren walks to that side of the room. I think that's how I'd do it.
> 
> *But still, it doesn't quite seem his style.* I'm hoping he gives a different story tonight (even if it's just a lot of smoke and he actually did it with digital camera trickery lol)



I fully agree, Derren definately does not do camera tricks or anything of the sort. We'll just have to wait a few minutes and we'll all find out


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2009)

Told you it would just raise more questions


----------



## Asheboy (Sep 11, 2009)

I missed the show. How did he do it?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 11, 2009)

Load of rubbish.

Implies he either fixed it, or that he got some people to subconsciously guess numbers then he averaged them to gain his prediction. Ridiculous, I have lost faith in Derren


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 11, 2009)

He says he averaged the predictions from 24 other people as they wrote without thinking (he gave it a specific name) but I'm guessing he ignored this and did it his own way, which he neglected to tell us. Either that or he fixed the lottery.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 11, 2009)

We still don't have a definate answer. Anyone feel severely dissapointed/annoyed?

Don't have time to fully explain, but he offered two explanations.

1. The "Wisdown of Crowds" theory. Where he got 24 volunteers to predict them based on the last year. He then averaged them out and got an average prediction for each ball. 

Definately not possible...

2. He fixed the machine with weighted balls using an insider.

He sort of suggested at the second theory, asking us to make our own minds up.

None of the theorys makes sense, as the second would have him arrested.

We didn't even get an answer and I feel so annoyed right now. I think it's just a cover up for one of the other dumb theories.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Sep 11, 2009)

...what...the...toaster...


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 11, 2009)

Are there any videos of the explanation available? Can't seem to find it on youtube


----------



## Edam (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm happy with it. He gave an explanation for how you 'could' do it, which is what he said he'd do. 
I was reading a post or something on his blog earlier today where he points out that he says he uses tricks and misdirection as well as mentalism and whilst he sometimes says simple misdirection tricks are down to mind reading etc.. that's part of the mystery, wondering what's real and what's not. He never directly lies about how things are done but he uses bits of everything together and he points that out at the start of (most of?) his programs "this program fuses magic, suggestion, psychology, misdirection & showmanship" which is what he did tonight, but rather than give definite answers he left enough doubt for people to make up their own minds - which is half the fun. Magic is less fun if you know exactly how things are done, it's trying to figure it out that's fun for me.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess your right Edam, but we can't help but feel like this isn't the answer we'd hoped for this friday. I should never have believed he'd tell us =P


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, this convinced me that he used an overlay. You can't see the ball move very well on this video but you can on:


----------



## Radu (Sep 11, 2009)

I think the split screen trick is the right solution to this, as randomtoat said.
First i was thinking also at some digital balls that display what's written on the card by him.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Patrick, that second video was especially convincing. It certainly looks like you can see the ball move at 5:41 in that video.

This is actually a quite elaborate trick that took precise, expert execution to pull off. This is not a simple illusion; it's very professionally done.

I'm rather disappointed that he would even suggest the "wisdom of crowds" theory, though - some people will leave the program actually believing that can work. Sad.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2009)

Why dosen't anyone believe it?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 11, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Why dosen't anyone believe it?



Er, because people cannot predict a completely random event. Some people will want that to be true, and sadly will believe what Derren suggested.

I quite like the green screen suggestion, and as he has said in many many places that it took him a YEAR to prepare it is sort of believable until you consider just how many outcomes he'd have to prepare 

I am feeling quite disappointed, this is just not as good as his other stuff


----------



## Edam (Sep 11, 2009)

eh, give it time. It certainly got people talking about the Events. I'm interested in next weeks. 'Stuck to your sofa' I think there was something in the paper about it might not be allowed to be shown?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 12, 2009)

Edam said:


> eh, give it time. It certainly got people talking about the Events. I'm interested in next weeks. 'Stuck to your sofa' I think there was something in the paper about it might not be allowed to be shown?



I thought subliminal messaging was illegal through the television. I suppose if you KNOW it's going to happen then it's okay.... There was this thing about an advert for stock cubes, that was just a scene of horses on a mountain or something and so often a really speedy logo would appear.

ANyyywyayyy.... What *really* irritated me about this programme was the way in which the previous lottery results were being looked at as though they were all related, when obviously each week's results bear absolutely no relevance to the following week's. I tell you, there was a lot of swearing in this house when he spun that rubbish out


----------



## Toad (Sep 12, 2009)

Haha guess I was right =)

After posting that I'd chatted to a different mate and we'd realised together about the fact that the whole first part is pre-recorded otherwise there'd be no need for the other camera.

But yeh... mega disappointment and such a shame he gave out all that trash. I really hope not many people believe it... :fp


----------

